# pump my gray tree frog



## phebe121 (Mar 6, 2015)

He has got.much bigger. He's a sweetie. Had to upgrade his tank and feed him more. He's like the size of a quarter now


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2015)

Cute! I love little tree frogs.


----------



## Loohan (Mar 6, 2015)

Lots of them around my place in the summer. And they seem so tame (as do my toads). Completely fearless around humans.
Late last century i climbed a tree to put a rope on it so i could control the direction of fall when i cut it. (It was shading my garden.)
There was a little tree frog up there. It just stayed there as i approached. I picked it up and put it on my bare shoulder. I climbed back down and it was still on my shoulder. I scooped it up and held it next to another tree trunk, expecting it to jump onto it. But it just turned around on my hand and looked at me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2015)

Has he "chirped" yet?
The sound volume out of those tiny lungs are frightening!
When I was younger, I had a "barking" tree frog. It never made a sound until one night I found out why they are called that:
From a terrarium only a few feet from were I was sleeping came a noise I STILL can't forget.
The next day, I traded him for a Day Gecko.


----------



## phebe121 (Mar 6, 2015)

No he makes no sound at all just hangs on the glass all day i feed him ever cuple days eat the crickets i put in there .why would u get rid of him cuz he barked


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 6, 2015)

He is cute! I like frogs and toads too.


----------



## phebe121 (Mar 6, 2015)

2 months ago he was the size of a dime


----------

